# Resuscitated Top Gear



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, someone had to start a thread on this, so...

I wasted, er spent an hour of my life just now watching the Evans & Le Blanc laugh-in. Some of you will be old enough to remember a TV ad for Denim - the aftershave - the strapline for which was "for the man who doesn't have to try too hard". Well, neither of them were wearing Denim, that's for sure. They were trying sooooooo hard. The old Top Gear was scripted as much as this one, but Hammond, May and Clarkson had a way of making seem that it wasn't. That's not something either Evans or Le Blanc have mastered...so far.

Overall, it left me somewhat non-plused. Is that damning with faint praise? Probably. Not sure I care either way anymore...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm afraid I got a little pre-emptive.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/102792-top-gear-series-23/&do=embed&embedComment=1060755&embedDo=findComment#comment-1060755

I agree though, and I can't copy links properly


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

NOPE I agree ,It was a waste , I will say it, first one or not, like the start of the challenge , drive to Blackpool in the three wheelers was 10 mins of wasted telly time! a none event, matt should stick to acting, evans to the radio, what was the slicked back hair all about ? trying to be trendy??

not for me on first showing, sorry, does the saying " it can only get better apply"? :thumbsup:

deno


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

It wasn't for me unfortunately


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

not for me I watched the antiques road show instead sad me.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

To be honest, I thought it was a load of s**t. Not a patch on the the other team. Won't bother again.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I didn't particularly enjoy it either but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that they haven't messed with the old Top Gear formula too much. Unfortunately for the new presenters, that formula will forever be associated with Clarkson, Hammond and May so the new show will likely always come across as a poor imitation.

I thought Matt LeBlanc was rather wooden. But maybe he'll improve as he gets used to a format he's not currently familiar with. Sabine Schmitz was entertaining and making the Top Gun pilot vomit was quite amusing. Chris Evans has a similar effect on me whenever I see him!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

As the above posts really, listening to Evans squawking every two minutes did me in.

I will give it another go though, the first one was always going to be awkward after the other trio.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I didn't particularly enjoy it either but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see that they haven't messed with the old Top Gear formula too much. Unfortunately for the new presenters, that formula will forever be associated with Clarkson, Hammond and May so the new show will likely always come across as a poor imitation.
> 
> I thought Matt LeBlanc was rather wooden. But maybe he'll improve as he gets used to a format he's not currently familiar with. Sabine Schmitz was entertaining and making the Top Gun pilot vomit was quite amusing. Chris Evans has a similar effect on me whenever I see him!


 I quite agree, that format 'belonged' to the old trio, I can understand why they kept the same format but it was hard to watch somehow, Le Blancs studio presentation wasn't great, the outside bits a bit better, I think they should have tried a bit harder to mix it up it a bit.

For what the production costs must have been ( for example the Corvette and Viper ), I think the output was poor value for money, when the others fooled about there was also some decent feedback on the cars too, in that episode it was just pissing about.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't have a TV (although I believe they are available in Mid-Wales) and so missed it.

Liked the old one - won't be rushing to watch the new one on catch-up.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think the BBC did themselves any favours with the John Bishop review of Top Gear as he said that the show had developed into Clarkson, Hammond and May(CHM).

Matt Le Blanc did not come across well and maybe they should have changed the format a bit. Ditch the Stig and have Sabine test the cars for fastest lap. Even better if she could do it at Nurbergring. When they introduce the Stig with `some say....' you just have to think of CHM.

At least they changed the reasonably priced car and track to add an offroad section.

Look forward to seeing the new CHM on Amazon.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

richy176 said:


> I don't think the BBC did themselves any favours with the John Bishop review of Top Gear as he said that the show had developed into Clarkson, Hammond and May(CHM).
> 
> Matt Le Blanc did not come across well and maybe they should have changed the format a bit. Ditch the Stig and have Sabine test the cars for fastest lap. Even better if she could do it at Nurbergring. When they introduce the Stig with `some say....' you just have to think of CHM.
> 
> ...


 Like with TGUS, I also have a hard time understanding why they keep the stig when they've hired a very capable racing driver as a presenter.

I'd have actually liked to see the old reasonably priced car take on the offroad section  God knows they needed more laughs in last nights episode.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone watched the companion, online only, Extra Gear yet?

That's rather good; much better than the main show I reckon.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

rhaythorne said:


> Anyone watched the companion, online only, Extra Gear yet?
> 
> That's rather good; much better than the main show I reckon.


 No, not seen that yet.

On overnight reflection it might have been better to go with 3 (not 2) main presenters, one being somewhat known (eg Sabine Schmitz) and two unknowns with a bit of ooomph (plus car knowledge) and let them make format changes they want to make to make TG their own. After all, who knew May and Hammond before TG and not everything they did worked (eg first series and the India special, which was awful)?

As anyone in TV will tell you, presenters need chemistry. The cast of Friends had chemistry (although Phoebe was a bit of an outlier). Last night Le Blanc and Evans had prescious little chemistry. I'm not sure Evans does chemistry, although judging by his hair he applies chemicals. And why all the shouting? It almost seemed as if Le Blanc was being deliberately quiter to offset Evans' bawling.

The whole point of the TG restyled by Clarkson and Wilman was the show's entertainment value and 'witty banter' with the cars as a structure about which everything else hung. A key part of that was the self-deprecating humour; May was 'Captain Slow' obscessed with fastidiously filing everything away and with tedious detail, Hammond was a Brummie 'Hamster' who liked ruched leather, lived in a muddy part of Wales and had an unfathomable liking for Morgans, Clarkson was an oaf who was one part of 'Pinky and Perky'...and so on. It would be nice if they developed and updated that, although it would take time...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps they should replace it with a programme called Top Totty. Most of the same fans would watch it, oggling something that they will probably never have! :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It wasn't bad for light entertainment but seriously didn't warrant an hour slot.

I quite liked Chris Evans in the studio presenting to the camera but hated him on location playing from a script. Vice-versa I thought Matt LeBlanc was exceptional on location but his voice-over stuff was like a slowly read educational video, utterly boring - he was almost reading in monotone.

Chemistry between the two - zero. 

None of the 'features' left me wanting more like the old JC/RH/JM top gear did, I was quite glad when they were over to be honest, especially the towing a reliant bit.

I think they'll get there with this new incarnation, but it needs more new blood. Maybe a new studio presenter to present the show with Chris Evans and a new location/feature guy to look cool for the camera and star with Leblanc? I'd watch that, let each stick to what they are good at.



tixntox said:


> Perhaps they should replace it with a programme called Top Totty. Most of the same fans would watch it, *oggling something that they will probably never have*! :yes:


 Speak for yourself old-timer! :laugh:

Good to see you back on the forum again, feels like it;s been a while, hope life is good for you pal.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a real petrol head & will watch anything car related, but that was really poor, I even quite like CE, but what happened last night.... it was brutal, Like what has been said earlier TOO MUCH SHOUTING & trying tooo hard. I suffered through the whole hour and it did not get any better....Matt was not much better either....I hope it does improve as I will probably watch the 2nd episode and give it another chance .

Cheers Martin


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

It was meh which is a shame! Could be made so much better.



Get rid of Evans - he maybe is funny on the radio but on that Top Gear he came over as over enthusiastic teenage girl who overdose on amphetamine!


In that place employ Guy Martin - a genuine petrol head, and a funny lad


Keep LeBlanck as the on set dummy - he actually was the best of all the cast


Put guests in reasonable cars who at least have minimal idea why they are there. Jessie Eisenberg felt like he simply didn't even know why he is there in first place?!


Overall, it wasn't all that gloomy but with combination of utter boring Reliant challenge, clueless guests and Chris Evans being terrible ... it just ruined the show completely.

.. ahd and one more thing. If we all watched old Top gear to see the old cast and less cars.. make new Top Gear with more emphasis on the cars.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm a big fan of real Top Gear, this one was rubbish, anything with Chris Evans is though! I have Amazon Prime set up on the tv waiting for The Grand Tour to play in the autumn. :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

It was a tired old format that was slowly dying a death. Rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic springs to mind.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Seemed better this week. Just.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mmmm, saw this week's repeat earlier (busy doing more fun things instead yesterday evening). They really need to stop reference Carkson, May and Hammond in a feeble attempt to be funny, and move on. Develop your own lines and feed-ins guys!!!

It occurred to me that the whole point of the star-in-a-reasonably-priced-car was having a famous and well-off person being forced to drive something pathetic, cheap and nasty (which they would never own now that they're rich and famous) as fast as possible, whilst just managing not to kill themselves. But now it's a micro-celebrity-in-quite-expensive-specially-built-rally-cross-car, which is neither funny nor interesting.

The South African 'adventure' was, er, very derivative. Matt and Tinie were quite good as was Seasick Steve, but the whole film had the air of third-ratedness about it.

Overall it was OK (damning with faint praise), but nothing more and if anything Joe 90, er, I mean Chris Evans, is the weakest link. Matt is still wooden when doing the VOs, but looks like he's settling in and might get better. For some reason I get the feeling he'd like to change the format, which would make sense.

I will watch next week's episode just to see if it's settling in, but it needs to improve rapidly before it becomes a must-miss TV car crash and ratings tumble beyond the point of no return.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RTM Boy said:


> Mmmm, saw this week's repeat earlier (busy doing more fun things instead yesterday evening). They really need to stop reference Carkson, May and Hammond in a feeble attempt to be funny, and move on. Develop your own lines and feed-ins guys!!!
> 
> It occurred to me that the whole point of the star-in-a-reasonably-priced-car was having a famous and well-off person being forced to drive something pathetic, cheap and nasty (which they would never own now that they're rich and famous) as fast as possible, whilst just managing not to kill themselves. But now it's a micro-celebrity-in-quite-expensive-specially-built-rally-cross-car, which is neither funny nor interesting.
> 
> ...


 I agree with every point. The star in a car thing is just a bit of a joke now. They don't even do any real interviewing, mostly just plug another BBC product etc (it seemed to me that there was a LOT of product placement in the episode, as well as no critical views of anything), and the car makes it a little pointless, where's the juxtaposition? That is the whole point, hence the name. Either continue it as it was or lose it entirely. The canned cheer at the first instance of the puddle was just cringe worthy. the Africa thing was also rather average, just a very poor version of what has been done 100 times, other than they were making a mess in a fancy new car not an old banger.

I personally found it much better than the last episode, but I think that was almost entirely because of the number of people involved, diluting Evans' presence.

Evans just needs to stop with his petulant child act on twitter trying to defend the viewing numbers, it reeks of desperation and gives me the feeling that he himself has no confidence in the shows success, going as far as to tell the people who did not enjoy it that they are wrong and that viewing figures alone make the show a hit. I'm going to torrent next weeks just to rob him of my viewing figure


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I found the two episodes OK but not great. With the old TG that was the viewing sorted and if there was something good on another channel then it got recorded for later.

With this series ity is more likely that TG will get recorded and probably watched later but no big deal if not.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I watched the first episode, and that was enough for me, I won't be watching it again. Chris Evans has managed to ruin what was probably one of the best programmes on TV. The BBC should have let it die a natural death when Clarkson & Co left, but there is just too much money at stake selling it all around the world, so they will continue flogging a dead horse as long as other countries are stupid enough to buy it. Shame on the BBC and everyone involved in this pile of poo for not being big enough to admit the new TG is rubbish, and pulling the plug on it while they had the chance.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Didn't watch it, and the previous trio were like children, no detail about any vehicle at all.

I watch Deutsche Welle's programme on Thursday evenings for quality and detail.

mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cringeworthy - in most all respects.

The best bits:



Bringing Evans on, seemingly 'unconscious' on a stretcher. Would have been improved though, by him staying that way for the remainder of the show.


Test drive of the McLaren, but only the segment with Jensen Button in. AT LAST - someone who can drive!!! Say what you like about Clarkson, but he and Hammond really knew how to get a fast car around their track and have some fun whilst they were at it. Evans just looks like he is going shopping! Captain Slow would certainly get around faster!


Seasick Steve. Not anything he did, just him. Totally cool guy! Seemed to just totally 'get' how dumb the whole thing was.


The worst bits:



The Africa segments. Competition: Don't spill the cocktail whilst driving up a seemingly flat track? Really??? Was that the best they could do? And why put three minor 'celebrities' in the cars with them? Is this a realisation that their own choice of presenters just can't carry it off on their own?


Evans telling the audience that even though he only just told Jensen Button that the Mclaren was no longer available to buy (all sold and at a totally outrageous cost) he had just managed to buy the last one as a punter had just dropped out.

That was just pure arrogance and showboating on Evans's part, 'waving his wad' at everyone watching and bragging that he has more money and can buy whatever he wants, whenever he wants it.


Star in a car. WTF? Question: Why? Just why?


Everything else. Even the Stig looks like he would rather move over to Amazon.


Well - TG and Evans has had two hours of my life. I consider that more than a fair crack of the whip. But no more.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Shame on the BBC and everyone involved in this pile of poo for not being big enough to admit the new TG is rubbish, and pulling the plug on it while they had the chance.


 Problem is that they have probably already recorded the whole series so will want to get as much from it as possible. Will there be a new series though?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> It occurred to me that the whole point of the star-in-a-reasonably-priced-car was having a famous and well-off person being forced to drive something pathetic, cheap and nasty (which they would never own now that they're rich and famous) as fast as possible, whilst just managing not to kill themselves. But now it's a micro-celebrity-in-quite-expensive-specially-built-rally-cross-car, which is neither funny nor interesting.


 THIS!!!

I quite enjoyed this weeks episode otherwise, much improved from last week and (hopefully) looking up if it keeps going in this direction.
Bear in mind that Top Gear is an international brand and makes the BBC millions in royalties etc, I'm all for saving it/preserving it in whatever form but it's going to take some work to bring it back up to the level it was at.

Clarkson has gone. Hammond has gone. May has gone.
People need to grasp that and appreciate that Top Gear will NEVER be the same again. To be perfectly honest I preferred it with those three at the helm, but what really p155es me off at the moment is the guys who used to moan that "Top Gear has become too silly" are the ones now complaining that "Top Gear has become too serious, it's not funny anymore". Hypocritical [email protected]


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched the first episode of extra gear on the iplayer last night, and 'little' Chris needs promoting to the main show. His acidic wit is what the revamp is missing


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

richy176 said:


> Problem is that they have probably already recorded the whole series so will want to get as much from it as possible. Will there be a new series though?


 I thought that they only pre-recorded the set-pieces, and that the studio stuff is done on a weekly basis? I thought that when CE was wheeled in on the gurney that it was also a subtle nod at all of the criticisms from ep1 about him shouting his head off. Except he then proceeded to spend the episode shouting his head off. First time I've seen an interview where the interviewer sits there shouting :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

hughlle said:


> I thought that they only pre-recorded the set-pieces, and that the studio stuff is done on a weekly basis? I thought that when CE was wheeled in on the gurney that it was also a subtle nod at all of the criticisms from ep1 about him shouting his head off. Except he then proceeded to spend the episode shouting his head off. First time I've seen an interview where the interviewer sits there shouting :laugh:


 They could change some of the studio bits (not sure about the Star in a Car) but they will still have spent a fair wack of dosh on the other parts.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratings plummeting, time to break out the defibrillator.

On second thoughts why bother.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> what really p155es me off at the moment is the guys who used to moan that "Top Gear has become too silly" are the ones now complaining that "Top Gear has become too serious, it's not funny anymore". Hypocritical [email protected]


 You mean that driving up a bumby hill with the passenger holding two large glasses of liquid is `serious?'


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

The single key point for me is that if the Clarkson/Wilman format Top Gear had never existed, the Evans & Co version would have been seen as something different and interesting. What all this shows is that whatever you might think of them (whether you actually watched them....or not...) Clarkson, May and Hammond were very, very good writers and presenters who made it look very easy, which it most certainly isn't, and despite being very different people they had a strange chemistry.

I'm going to say something a bit out-there now, so don't laugh. Just think on this; it was a bit like the first series of Last of the Summer Wine from 1973. The interaction/relationship between Michael Bates, Peter Sallis and Bill Owen at the start had that same weird chemistry.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

richy176 said:


> You mean that driving up a bumby hill with the passenger holding two large glasses of liquid is `serious?'


 Fair point.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I just watched episode 2 and, to my surprise after the almost embarrassing first episode, I rather enjoyed it. The awkwardness and nervousness of the presenters in the first episode wasn't anywhere near as apparent and a more natural camaraderie and friendly rivalry is developing much along the lines of the old Top Gear team. The South Africa challenge perhaps wasn't a classic but it was still fun and entertaining by virtue of the eclectic mix of guests plus Eddie Jordan. I was never a fan of the Star in a Reasonably Priced Car segment and am still not, whatever type of car they drive, but at least it gives me a chance to grab another beer 

I'm now quite looking forward to episode 3!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

handlehall said:


> Ratings plummeting, time to break out the defibrillator.
> 
> On second thoughts why bother.


 That always happens with heavily promoted 1st episodes though. The rest even out, I expect it hover over 2.5 million but under 5 for the rest of the entire series. That is still a win for the BBC though because it could have gone much worse to be honest. All 3 presenters were lost in one go and they would probably have predicted what is happening now.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I watched about 60 seconds of the first one and about 10 seconds of the second episode and came to the conclusion that it's ****.

No more to be said on the matter.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Raptor said:


> I watched about 60 seconds of the first one and about 10 seconds of the second episode and came to the conclusion that it's ****.
> 
> No more to be said on the matter.


 Sounds like you gave it a fair chance....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jeremy who ???

:biggrin:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Jeremy who ???
> 
> :biggrin:


 Has he resigned as leader of the Labour Party? :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

last nights show was better, with less Evans / Jordan and more everyone else


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> last nights show was better, with less Evans / Jordan and more everyone else


 I haven't and won't be watching it but will say this, Chris Harris should be leading this show, I have been watching him on YouTube for a couple of years now and he has a great knowledge of cars along with being likeable. The BBC has failed miserably by trying to keep the same format, thank god I don't pay the licence fee.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> last nights show was better, with less Evans / Jordan and more everyone else


 When the time Evans is on screen reaches 0% I might consider having a look. I cant watch or listen to anything with that tosspot squealing and gurning at me all the time.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I watched some of it last night with the black lowered Mustang being driven by some chap or other. It was painful too watch and they totally lost the idea

They never even discussed what the black Mustang was, what engine, chassis, brakes, a car that no-one can buy off the shelf

And just doing doughnuts? What is the point of that?

It Should have been the new Mustang Shelby 500, a car for sale in the UK in right hand drive format, being driven around Silverstone racing against an old Ford GT40 in Gulf colours with the Stig in the mix somewhere..........

Crumbs if i can think of something better then what would a real racer / commentater do with vision?

Couldn't they get Tiff Nedell from 5th Gear?

As far as i'm aware Matt Le Blanc & Chris Evans are not racing drivers or motoring journalists.......... yes they got money to buy some cars..... but just because you can buy something does not make you an expert with years of experience on the subject...... imo


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

harryblakes7 said:


> Couldn't they get Tiff Nedell from 5th Gear?


 To be fair the way he talks winds people up more than Evans does hhahahahah.

The demand now from the viewers is Jensen Button to be a regular feature as of the next series.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I watched the 1st one and for some reason it pi55ed me off that Evans was sitting Clarkson's old chair, and that just looked wrong. Could they have not got new furniture or something.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

harryblakes7 said:


> I watched some of it last night with the black lowered Mustang being driven by some chap or other. It was painful too watch and they totally lost the idea
> 
> They never even discussed what the black Mustang was, what engine, chassis, brakes, a car that no-one can buy off the shelf
> 
> And just doing doughnuts? What is the point of that?


 I felt the same about that part . It also looked as if they had been busy in the editing room adding in scenes of people in various parts of London rather than really filming it live.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the idea of the GT40 vs Ken blocks car

What i would like to see is an old 911 against a new VW beetle - which is faster? I suspect the beetle would be comfortably faster than an original 911, but what about an old 3.0 (vs a new beetle Turbo (220bhp)? Would the 911 need the 3.3 1980's engine to outrun a new beetle round a track?

If we can think of these ideas why can't they? Anyone else got any ideas they would like to see?


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Anyone else got any ideas they would like to see?


 Sabine Schmit driving a road roller over Evans head and then just to make sure doing a burnout on his squishy remains


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

fastmongrel said:


> Sabine Schmit driving a road roller over Evans head and then just to make sure doing a burnout on his squishy remains


 not a fan then? :alcoholic:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm a fan of Sabine.............Gorgeous.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> not a fan then? :alcoholic:


 I doubt I would ever get tired of punching the shouty little git.



harryblakes7 said:


> i'm a fan of Sabine.............Gorgeous.......... :thumbsup:


 She can grind my gears anytime she wants.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Well Evans has quit the show so will not be in the next series.

What a fail for the BBC office chair bandits who employed him.

:band:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

xellos99 said:


> Well Evans has quit the show so will not be in the next series.
> 
> What a fail for the BBC office chair bandits who employed him.
> 
> :band:


 Lol, awesome, I might give it a chance now. Did he resign after the American said he would quit if ginge didn't? Hopefully they will change the format too as they must know it's not working.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Tell me it's true! Best news i've heard all day that :h1503:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> Tell me it's true! Best news i've heard all day that :h1503:


 I checked his Twitter and apparently it's true.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you get the feeling Boris,Nigel F and Evans are lining up a breakaway party????


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

There may be more to his reason to quite than the poor ratings and lack of chemistry with M LeBlanc. Also reported this morning is that the police are looking at claims of historic sexual abuse at Evan's hands as reported a while back in the Sun. This may have been the straw which broke the camel's back for the BBC. Interestingly the BBC are choosing not to report this, just the resignation.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

For what it's worth, I quite enjoyed the previous two episodes of Top Gear (I haven't seen last night's finale yet) and, although I don't like Chris Evans, I thought that the new team were really beginning to gel quite nicely after a nervous start and the formula was now just starting to fizz. But star of the show for me was/is Chris Harris; I look forward to seeing lots more from him whether on Top Gear or elsewhere.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> There may be more to his reason to quite than the poor ratings and lack of chemistry with M LeBlanc. Also reported this morning is that the police are looking at claims of historic sexual abuse at Evan's hands as reported a while back in the Sun. This may have been the straw which broke the camel's back for the BBC. Interestingly the BBC are choosing not to report this, just the resignation.


 I wondered if the police investigation might have had a play, but why would he resign from top gear and not his radio show as well? If this was a reason, maybe he's hoping his greater success with his radio show would net him supporters whereas I Don't think there are many if any people who would offer him any support at top gear as seems noone likes him.

I found the BBC reporting "odd" (predictable) as well. Radio 1 news 15 minutes ago, "our main story today is the tweet from Chris Evans", no mention of the police (they like to protect their own), and only later on did they mention Farage. Surely Farage is a bigger story than some unbearable ginger resigning from a crap show before they booted him off.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If they scrap the echo y studio, the rally car star in a reasonably priced car (which admittedly has been ruined by the weather) and all the audience participation (they call him 'the stig') then the current team could do okay. Maybe not Eddie. but keep the others


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Colin Furze


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Padders said:


> There may be more to his reason to quite than the poor ratings and lack of chemistry with M LeBlanc. Also reported this morning is that the police are looking at claims of historic sexual abuse at Evan's hands as reported a while back in the Sun. This may have been the straw which broke the camel's back for the BBC. Interestingly the BBC are choosing not to report this, just the resignation.


 Ooohhh, I never heard this story, got any links?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Ooohhh, I never heard this story, got any links?


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3673722/Police-CONFIRM-investigating-Chris-Evans-allegations-sexually-assaulted-woman-1990s.html

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/jul/04/bbc-chris-evans-police-questioning-radio-2-sex-assault-allegations

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/04/chris-evans-to-leave-top-gear-after-police-launch-sexual-assault/

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1381280/top-gear-host-chris-evans-faces-police-probe-over-sexual-assault/


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I imagine Clarkson just about split his sides when he read the news.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

fastmongrel said:


> I imagine Clarkson just about split his sides when he read the news.


 Clarkson & Co always seemed pretty smug when they were on Top Gear - And now we know why, it's definitely not as easy as they made it look :notworthy:

I watched the latest show yesterday, and it all seemed.... just.... flat. No chemistry. No atmosphere. Even the studio audience didn't look like they were enjoying it to me. The Mustang review was utterly predictable (go with the pointless bigger engined version, despite the fact that it was pointless :laugh: ), and the long jump competition at the end was... well... pointless. Too many presenters as well (what the hell is Eddie Jordon doing on the show, he's a big enough Muppet on the F1 shows, let alone TG).

Gutted :angry:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, Clarkson, Hammond and May made it look easy because they were so good at it. They had the knowledge and they were journalists. And you simply must have chemistry on-screen. TBH IMHO Matt Le Blanc doesn't fit the show, especially in the studio. I think he got a good write-up simply because he was better than the ginger whinger, which is not saying much. It's also being reported that Joey is looking for a big pay increase.

If it were me I'd have Chris Harris and Rory Reid hosting with Sabine Schmitz and she should replace the Stig - a creation of Clarkson and Wilman and the format needs to move on.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

The Beeb have a chance to try something radical now. The brand still has some power though horribly damaged by that borefest. Get some young presenters in give them a modest budget and tell them to let rip no pressure just do something new.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> The Beeb have a chance to try something radical now. The brand still has some power though horribly damaged by that borefest. Get some young presenters in give them a modest budget and tell them to let rip no pressure just do something new.


 I doubt they will. Both US andAustralia followed the exact same format, even the same challenges. The BBC do t have agreed creativity it seems, precise to take risks. It the presenters that need replacing, it is the guys in corporate imo


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently, the lads have just heard the news about Chris Evans quitting.....










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

What puzzles me is, do any of you know anyone who likes Chris Evans?

His radio show is more torturous than waterboarding.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> What puzzles me is, do any of you know anyone who likes Chris Evans?
> 
> His radio show is more torturous than waterboarding.


 Terry Wogan winds me up much more than Evans, oh how Wogan is so unworthy of his salary


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

xellos99 said:


> Terry Wogan winds me up much more than Evans, oh how Wogan is so unworthy of his salary


 You do know he has been dead for around 6 months right? I doubt his salary is still an issue. I found Wogan genuinely funny whereas Evans' forced jolly and false enthusiasm annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

For me and this probably won't sit well with some, but such is life. I discovered Top Gear in its Clarkson format somewhere around season 7 or 8. On BBC America since I was probably just about in my 21st year of living in the good old US of A. Both Clarkson and May reminded me of the irreverence that is so British that it started me on a path that ultimately saw me returning to the UK. Now there are many many other reasons I returned not the least is Mrs SB (Although things are still tense due to a Brexit divide in the household). So for me the bottom line is the only way Top Gear could have returned with out them would have been a long long time after there departure...... maybe 10yrs :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wogan polarised opinion. I liked his easy-going Radio 2 persona (although I know plenty of people who didn't) and his stint on Blankety Blank (although that was a very long time ago and TV has moved on). Less keen on his chat show and the C-I-N jamboree. Still he would have been a better presenter on TG than Evans, even though he'd been six foot under for several months (no bad taste intended).

I can't stand Chris Evans on anything. I'd rather put my John Thomas in a blender than listen to his radio show. And I really, really, really can't stand Jeremy 'Radio Peugeot' Vine either...


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Padders said:


> You do know he has been dead for around 6 months right? I doubt his salary is still an issue. I found Wogan genuinely funny whereas Evans' forced jolly and false enthusiasm annoys the hell out of me.


 I did not know that, no.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah and Terry gave us this






What has Evans ever sung?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

SBryantgb said:


> What has Evans ever sung?


 His own praises? :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

As I suspected Evans is still an alcoholic. He is on the front page now urinating in a bush and drinking neat hard spirits by the look of it, in the middle of the afternoon.

Disgrace of a man, there are much better unemployed people.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

xellos99 said:


> As I suspected Evans is still an alcoholic. He is on the front page now urinating in a bush and drinking neat hard spirits by the look of it, in the middle of the afternoon.
> 
> Disgrace of a man, there are much better unemployed people.


 I am glad the Sun considered it important enough to place the story of a middle aged man having a wee ahed of the terrorist outrage in Germany. I am really no fan of Evan but my contempt for the Sun knows no depths. Gutter press doesn't begin to describe it, sewer press maybe?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Padders said:


> I am glad the Sun considered it important enough to place the story of a middle aged man having a wee ahed of the terrorist outrage in Germany. I am really no fan of Evan but my contempt for the Sun knows no depths. Gutter press doesn't begin to describe it, sewer press maybe?


 Nothing beats the daily sport or sunday sport. Kept in business by pervs and weirdoes.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Padders said:


> I am glad the Sun considered it important enough to place the story of a middle aged man having a wee ahed of the terrorist outrage in Germany. I am really no fan of Evan but my contempt for the Sun knows no depths. Gutter press doesn't begin to describe it, sewer press maybe?


 I'm glad to see that there are at least two of us plus the Population of Liverpool and Colin Murray have principles.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I doubt even the Sport could ever sink as low as the Sun.

:smiley-faces-85: :wanker: 's.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

The Sun isnt a newspaper its not even fit to be used to line the Cats litter tray. I know people who lost family and friends at Hillsborough and if the Merseyside boycott of the Scum lasts for a thousand years it will stil be too soon.


----------

